# Totally Unprepared!!!



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2012)

My first visit, and my first post here. I hope I do not upset anyone by being honest and admitting out of the gate that my wife and I have jumped the gun and somehow ended up with two 7 week old Pygmy Goat Sisters at home for which we are totally unprepared for. Now I am in a Panic and stressing over their necessities and their care.

We live in the Country, and own 15 Acres so I do not foresee any problems with having room for them. I just dont know how much. I am thinking I need to start getting some fence up as soon as possible. After some research, I am thinking the RedBrand Goat Fence from TSC using Metal T-Posts at 10' intervals and Wooden Corner Posts. A little more on my pocketbook than what I had anticipated so I am hoping that I can get by with one roll and about 30 Fence Posts. This will Fence in an area about 75' foot on each side or just over 1/8 acre. Will this be enough space for two Pygmy Goats?

Right now they are just like little puppies and following us everywhere. We are just letting them browse in the back yard as they please and have provided sleeping quarters in the garage to protect them from night time predators. Not the situation I want for them, so please dont bash me too hard. How Big of a Shelter do I need for the two of them? 

I am also concerned about their health? By that I mean, What shots do they require and when should they get them. Same for De-worming, and I've also read about keeping their hooves trimmed. Any more information on their immediate required healthcare would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Steve ,
I am a newbie too - there is a great website that gives tons of information on raising dairy goats but alot of the information can be applied to any goats http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm
The people you got your goats from should've given you information on which shots they have had. CD&T is the only one I think they need at this age if they havent gotten it yet , they will need a booster at 6 months and rabies about that time depending on where you live. 1/8 of an acre should be plenty for 2 pygmies. 
Good luck I am sure the other folks on this site will have alot more advice for you the babies are adorable


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No bashing here. I'm glad you're looking for help. (= Looks like your girls are Pygmy/Nigerian mixes.

They don't really need shots. Many people give the CD/T shots, but some feel that vaccines are overused and don't see the need. If you do give the CD/T shots, use an insulin needle (much easier) and DO NOT use the BarVac brand -- our doe had a scary allergic reaction to it.

They should be getting hay. Hay mixed with alfalfa or just plain hay is fine. Grass will not be enough for them. If you don't have a manger, for now just use a laundry basket. Not ideal but it works temporarily. They'll jump in it so you'll have to clean out the poo every once and awhile so they don't get sick.

Fresh buckets of water are a must.

Try to find some minerals with copper in it, and add some baking soda to the minerals, that will guard them against bloat.

Get the fence up as soon as possible. That will protect them from getting into something dangerous, and from something dangerous getting at them. There are many poisonous plants out there for baby goats to get into, and domestic dogs are the most dangerous threat to goaties.

We use an herbal dewormer and LOVE it, it works very well. We only deworm chemically if the goat comes down with something like coccidia. Here is what we use: https://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollys ... bal-wormer We add some molasses to the mixture -- it makes it tasty and now the kids will run up for their tasty dewormer snack!

They should have their hooves trimmed every few weeks. Here is a good description on that: 









Good luck with your beautiful girls. If you need ANY help let me know. I also have some goat care info on my website: http://woodhavenfarm.blogspot.com/p/goa ... ation.html


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS Steve! :wave: 

I agree that you have a pair of pygmy/nigerian crosses...adorable babies too  

I raise pygmy/nigerian crosses as well as registered nigerians and can say that with keeping a small herd, TSC has a good amount of goat care/feed items. I feed mine Blue Seal Caprine Challenger, they carry a small 8# bag of Manna Pro goat mineral...pricey but that 8lbs will last your 2 kids a long while. If you can't get a bale of good alfalfa or alfalfa mixed hay for them, TSC carries small compressed bales but are pricier than buying from a local farmer.
For the moment, until your kids are bigger and you have a bit more $, you can put a small pen together with feedlot panels and t posts...they come in 16 foot sections and have smaller squares at the bottom graduating in size as they go up to the 52" height of the panel. These panels run around $30 each. As babies, they won't eat much browse until they are around 3-4 months old, a panel pen with 4 panels, 8 posts, a large dog box for a bed and a tarp over the half of the pen with the box will provide shade and prevent them from getting on top of the box and going over the fence.
I don't do routine wormings here...only if a goat shows sign such as unthrifty look, weight loss, not thriving etc. I then do a fecal and worm accordingly.
Also...while you are at TSC goat shopping, I highly reccomend getting a tube of activated charcoal....accidental poisonings from a curious goat eating a toxic plant is something that every goat owner should be prepared for.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just want to post... I would save your money for different wire...

That's the same wire we put up for our dwarf goats and it didn't even last a year... They will rub on it, climb on it, push on it... It just didn't last... I was SO sick of repairing fencing!

I would very very very HIGHLY recommend using the cattle panels like Liz suggested. I wish I had done that from the start. (before I invested in 5 100 ft rolls of the other wire.) They are a little more expensive.. but SOOOOOO VERY VERY VERY easy to put up compared to the other wire... PLUS... the goats don't break them, bend them, weaken then, etc. Not to mention it is easy to move them when the goats need new grazing land.  
http://www.tractorsupply.com/feedlot-pa ... -h-3502077

Also, make sure you have a good quality loose goat mineral available to them at all times.


----------



## AmyJo (Aug 17, 2012)

:thumbup: Steve welcome  I am a newbie here also as well as a newbie goat owner and I will tell you this place is great for information!!! I've found that there is no better source than from people who actually own goats!!

Some suggestions from me would be to get some good goat books, they are a wealth of information! Also try and find yourself a good vet that does know about goats (that is the hard part) I think it's better to find one before an emergency. Also don't be affraid to ask tons of questions if I've learnd one thing it is to catch any problems early or that an ounce of preventative measure is priceless!

I think that you have started off in a great place and I wish you all the best, your goats are adorable!!! :thumbup:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome!  You have some very cute little girls and have come to the right place for info/advice  Don't hesitate to ask questions, we are here to help


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You've got some good replies already! Welcome to the forum! :wave: Congrats on your girls! And if you have questions...don't be shy to ask...we're all friendly here and bashing isn't tolerated.  :hug:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank.you all for the welcome, and for the help. I took the day off work to make a trip to TAX and get some supplies. I think for now I will take the suggestions and use the 4 16 ft Fence Panels. I like the idea of them being fairly easy to relocate and we can just add on as the goats grow.
I also had no idea that we had Nigerian Pygmy cross. Just for my own information, how were you able to identify them? Anyhow, thank again to everyone and I am sure we will be back for more information and help sooner than later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.. :wave:

Wow... everyone gave great advice.... :grouphug:

As to knowing how to identify a goat breed....take a pic and let us help...

Here are a couple of good links how to put up pics...

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=73


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SteveR said:


> Thank.you all for the welcome, and for the help. I took the day off work to make a trip to TAX and get some supplies. I think for now I will take the suggestions and use the 4 16 ft Fence Panels. I like the idea of them being fairly easy to relocate and we can just add on as the goats grow.
> I also had no idea that we had Nigerian Pygmy cross. Just for my own information, how were you able to identify them? Anyhow, thank again to everyone and I am sure we will be back for more information and help sooner than later.


Nigerian dwarves and pygmies are the same size, but there are several differences. However, the thing they have in common is they both make perfect pets <3

Pygmies are a meat breed, though now are mainly pets. They are very stocky with large heads compared to their body. Registered Pygmies are allowed limited coloration, and cannot have blue eyes. (sorry for the huge picture, cannot resize)









Nigerian dwarves are a dairy breed, also commonly used as pets. They are supposed to have the build of a larger goat, just in a smaller size, so they are less stocky than pygmies. Nigerians can be any color and can have blue eyes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good description Woodhaven!

SteveR.... I raise Pygmy/Nigerian crosses and it's not only build but coat color that distinguishes between purebred and crosses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Great Advice ....

If you don't want to build a perm fence line - you could get the hot mesh and put that up. That way you can move them around to all of your field and it should keep predators out.

If you go this route an igloo dog house filled will a lil straw will work to keep them out of the rain/snow/cold. And a bucket of water.

You can get a solar charger to go with it.

Just another option.
:shocked:


----------

